# Blue roos



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I for sure have at least 1 blue andalusian roo. He's barely 2 months old and trying to mount my adult hens. He's not even crowing yet! I did a double take with the first try , but I just laughed the 2nd time. He couldn't even reach her tail feathers!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to watch my d'Uccle try to breed my large fowl white leghorn. It is a hoot to see.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He was a hoot, too. She just kind ruffled her feathers and he just rolled off...:what: ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> He was a hoot, too. She just kind ruffled her feathers and he just rolled off...:what: ?


That laugh felt good.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I wish I could have got a picture or video , but I was laughing, too!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My little roos in the past always liked the big girls. I remember one time my Polish roo tried to mount a Jersey hen, and she flung him about 3 feet!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> My little roos in the past always liked the big girls. I remember one time my Polish roo tried to mount a Jersey hen, and she flung him about 3 feet!


I like this thread, it's been good for some laughs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good! Laughter is the best medicine! 
Gramps has been told more than once that he,should have been a comedian. I actually don't know if he really intends to be so funny. He extremely quick witted.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can be but it's like there's this switch that turns off and on but I have no control over it. So I never know if I can make some smile or be afraid to get near me.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I really do understand that one. For the most part I'm pretty type B personality, but having said that, as I get older , I sometimes don't know what's going to come out of my mouth. I have inadvertently said things that offended folk without even realizing it. I figure that if someone doesn't want the truth, they better not ask. I try not to be so blunt, because a lot of times it doesn't fare well in my profession.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Woman, if you could have seen me in the hub's hospital room two days ago you'd know I truly understand what you're saying. Maybe I should update the other topic I started,


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx for the update (I caught it on the "(what's been going on " thread.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I got a bit forceful and was not to be denied.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good for you! I hope your hubby gets better soon. I'll be praying for the docs to find what's going on and how to treat him.


----------

